# شرح مفصل تماما بالصور لجميع مكونات السياره(من الابره للصاروخ)



## ابو زياد القاسمى (14 يوليو 2007)

ده برنامج ملوش حل فعلا..

موضح كل جزء ممكن تتخيله ان شاء الله فى العربيه بالرسم مع شروح بسيطه للاجزاء مما يعينك على معرفة تركيب السياره بالكامل من الابره للصاروخ..

اتمنى ان يحوذ على اعجابكم واسالكم من صالح الدعاء.





http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H02DPJ10




http://javascript<b></b>:ol('http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YSJA3Y7O');


----------



## أبو راكان الشمري (14 يوليو 2007)

رفض يفتح الرابط
لكن السيارة لافيها لاإبره ولاصاروخ..........!!!!!!!!:68: 1


----------



## ابو زياد القاسمى (14 يوليو 2007)

معلش حبيبى فعلا الرابط مكنش شغال بس ان شاء الله ده هتلاقيه شغال..

ومتزعلش يا عم الشرح يا جماعه من الكوتش للصاج:76:


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H02DPJ10


----------



## عساف32 (14 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ابو زياد الرابط مش شغال ونحن محتاجين لمثل هذه المواقع


----------



## ابو زياد القاسمى (14 يوليو 2007)

معلش عساف انت دخلت وانا بظبط الرابط فمكنش لسه اشتغل وعلى العموم خش تانى من هنا

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H02DPJ10


----------



## ابو زياد القاسمى (15 يوليو 2007)

اتمنى من اخوانى فى المنتدى التعليق بعد تجربة البرنامج لارى تقيمهم له حتى يشجعنى هذا لطرحه فى منتديات اخرى لتعم الفائده.


----------



## خالدخالد2006 (15 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك ابو زياد


----------



## ابو زياد القاسمى (15 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لمرورك خالد خالد واتمنى لك تمام الاستفاده ان شاء الله..


----------



## حسامكو العالمية (15 يوليو 2007)

ارجوكم ضعوا المشاركات على rabidshare لانه اسهل.مو راضي ينزل.


----------



## أبو راكان الشمري (15 يوليو 2007)

عفواً، الموقع المطلوب غير متاح. Sorry, the requested page is unavailable. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

إن كنت ترى أن هذه الصفحة ينبغي أن لا تُحجب تفضل بالضغط هنا. If you believe the requested page should not be blocked please click here. 
لمزيد من المعلومات عن خدمة الإنترنت في المملكة العربية السعودية، يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالي: www.internet.gov.sa For more information about internet service in Saudi Arabia, please click here: www.internet.gov.sa


----------



## ابو زياد القاسمى (16 يوليو 2007)

يا جماعه انا جربت الروابط فعلا شغاله..
وعلى العموم انا هحاول انزلها على الربيد شير


----------



## محمد عمر (18 يوليو 2007)

*برنامج السيارة من الإبرة الى الصاروخ*

اخي الكريم... القاسمي، موقع Megaupload يحتاج الى اشتراك وتسجيل عضوية ودفع رسوم ألا يوجد عندك رابط آخر لهذا البرنامج ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## bader_m (19 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

السيد الفاضل 

الموقع محجوب عندنا في السعودية 
للذالك 
فضلا وليس امرا 
ياليت تحميلة بموقع اخر و حتى يتسنى لنا تحميلة 

تحياتي اليك


----------



## الاعرجي (28 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي وبارك الله فيك ونتمنا منك المزيد


----------



## elwan1st (28 يوليو 2007)

طايربالعجه قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> السيد الفاضل
> 
> ...


مشكوووووووووور 
برنامج رائع فعلا وقد قمت برفعه على الرابيدشير حتى يستفيد الجميع 
http://rapidshare.com/files/45585042/AUTO.rar


----------



## mody_4love (28 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لهذا الموضوع و نرجوا المذيد


----------



## hhhkhalil (22 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## tiger_2710 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو المزيد


----------



## yshaheen (22 ديسمبر 2009)

يا جماعه الصفحه فيها error


----------



## وائل1000 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

العنوان محجوب


----------



## sulu (4 يناير 2010)

مشكور بس *العنوان محجوب*


----------



## م/احمد زكريا (4 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/احمد زكريا (4 يناير 2010)

لا نسنتطيع أخي الحبيب التحميل


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 يناير 2010)

أبو راكان الشمري قال:


> رفض يفتح الرابط
> لكن السيارة لافيها لاإبره ولاصاروخ..........!!!!!!!!:68: 1


 


عساف32 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ابو زياد الرابط مش شغال ونحن محتاجين لمثل هذه المواقع


 


أبو راكان الشمري قال:


> عفواً، الموقع المطلوب غير متاح. Sorry, the requested page is unavailable.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


 


sulu قال:


> مشكور بس *العنوان محجوب*


 

تم إغلاق الموضوع لعدم عمل الرابط وحجبه.​


----------

